# 12ft st. Croix for sale will ship



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

ST. CROIX MOJO CASTING ROD FOR SALE ITS THE HEAVER UP TO 16 oz will ship for $175 ,or $150 for local
Pickup.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

What area are you located in I am interested


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Myrtle beach sc guess I should have posted that


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

What condition? My buddy is very interested.


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

It's in great condition I don't know how to post photos pm me your cell and I'll send you.some


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would but the rules state that I cannot PM you. If Mastercaster decides to pass, I'll take it for my friend. I have family vacationing in Myrtle this week and can possibly have them pick it up. If not I'll put him in contact with you.


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Alright thank you very much master caster are you still interested?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Paypal ready....let me know where to send.....I'm 1badf350's friend he was talking about


----------



## Charles McDonald (Oct 6, 2014)

Close please item sold


----------

